# Loud chattering sound ariens snowblower



## Ckfeld (Jan 8, 2017)

Have an issue only when engaging the Auger. It makes a loud chattering while engaged and looks like the belt is not tight enough. I went through the manual and everything is set to spec. I don't know why it keeps doing this. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance. 

Update: I did notice a few things, there is a slight wear in the belt where it looks like it is rubbing on inside, it did thin the belt out in one spot about 3 inches. the second thing I realized is that if i do not fully engage the auger it will NOT make any noise. the belt will spin and spin the auger pulley but once i put full pressure on the belt (pushing handle down fully) i get the chatter. 

Ariens 920013


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

if its 10000 series i always engage the auger on those before starting the engine


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

is this a 1965 or a 2015 ? more info is needed


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

A loud chatter when the auger is turning can be different things...the impeller rubbing on something, the belt slipping on the pulley, a badly worn auger bearing. I would try a belt change first and go from there. MH


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Ckfeld


Adding some basic info on what you are talking about would be very helpful. Things like the manufacturer, the model number and the size engine for starters.
Photos never hurt either. (You'll need to make 5-10 posts before you can post photos)


----------



## Ckfeld (Jan 8, 2017)

*Chattering issue with video*

Thanks for the feedback. The snowblower is an Ariens 920013 I believe 2013/14 Here is a video of the issue. Also is it normal to have a slight lateral movement in the shaft connected to the front blades?


----------



## Ckfeld (Jan 8, 2017)

FYI I also checked to make sure there is no rubbing. There is not.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

nwcove said:


> is this a 1965 or a 2015 ? more info is needed


That is funny...could be both!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Have you checked to see if the impeller or auger is turning ?? Turning smoothly ?? Have you slipped the belt off the big pulley and tried to turn the pulley that turns the impeller by hand to see if it's catching ?? In the video it looks like the idler stays stationary when you engage it. Maybe it's just the idlers bearing hanging up.


----------



## Ckfeld (Jan 8, 2017)

I will have to check the idler bearing. The Auger does turn freely when engaged. The idler is not stationary though it may be hanging up and that is why it is bouncing and perhaps causing the noise. When making adjustments to the idler is it possible I made it too tight? Causing it to bind? I will investigate tomorrow, let you know how it goes. Thank you.


----------



## Ckfeld (Jan 8, 2017)

I tried turning the pulleys by hand they are fine. This ones got me stumped. When it engages the idle wheel bounces back a bit, obviously not enough to disengage the belt but I'm assuming that is the chatter. Could be wrong... Idk.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

grab the pulley and try to pull it up. if there is any significant play the impeller bearing is shot


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

Sounds impeller related from the video due to the speed. Id look there first, bent impeller vane, something stuck behind impeller, possibly impeller bearing, maybe brake lever / arm not releasing properly. Look to see if auger tines are not hitting the scraper bar, check auger tips closest to the gearbox to see if there not bent and hitting the gearbox input shaft. 
Where are you located ?? If your near lowell MA id be happy to look at it for you. Im sure it can be identified and fixed depending on what is bent or broken.


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

In the second video the belt idler looks like it is oscillating back and forth when engaged, the belt or idler needs further attention. Tough when clips are only a couple seconds.


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

The alignment of idler and engine pulleys must be spot on or your belt will jump around trying to find the center. Can't really tell by the camera angle. MH


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

My guesses are 

1) a 'hard spot' in the belt . . .

2) impeller blade rubbing against something.

3) just plain 'ol broken


----------



## Dangles (Aug 1, 2016)

Try tightening up the cable that engages the auger.

Second, take off your auger belt (disconnect spark plug first) and engage auger with leaver (to disengage auger break) and see if you can freely turn the impeller or if it hits the housing on the back. 
I hit a phone book and it bent the impeller a bit, sounded similar to this issue. I bent mine back and welded it up stronger /added 1/4" so it wouldn't bend as easily.

Good luck


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

Ckfeld said:


> Thanks for the feedback. The snowblower is an Ariens 920013 I believe 2013/14 Here is a video of the issue.* Also is it normal to have a slight lateral movement in the shaft connected to the front blades?*
> 
> https://youtu.be/AuAdnObEedU


I would think a little movement is OK.

Are you engaging the auger lightly is that when you hear (and see) the idler bouncing?


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

quote "Update: I did notice a few things, there is a slight wear in the belt where it looks like it is rubbing on inside, it did thin the belt out in one spot about 3 inches." 

^ fix this with a new belt and tension to spec. may not be the issue, but needs to be addressed.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

It looks like the tensioner pulley arm is bouncing in Rythem with the noise. I'd make certain that the arm isn't hitting something, and that the belt is tensioned properly. It looks like the belt has way to much bounce with the tensioner engaged.


----------



## GMH (Dec 31, 2013)

drmerdp said:


> It looks like the tensioner pulley arm is bouncing in Rythem with the noise. I'd make certain that the arm isn't hitting something, and that the belt is tensioned properly. It looks like the belt has way to much bounce with the tensioner engaged.


 My Simplicity started making the same noise this year, but only when I am really bogging it down. I am thinking now that the belt tensioner is not tight enough. This would also account for the OP's worn belt.


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

Ckfeld...... What have you found out on this chattering problem???


----------

